# Duct tape on horns



## Steve0 (Dec 3, 2013)

My wether rams my doe so much that I decided to do something about his pointy horns before she gets hurt. I have tried rubber tubes,foam noodles but all have failed and come off shortly after installing. I next tried the all purpose wonder....duct tape....like any guy would..lol.
This has worked for 4 weeks now but here is my concern.It is winter and cold out,I know goats use their horns as radiators to cool their body,so tape over the horns in winter shouldn't impede the goats ability to regulate temp. What about summer time? Should I remove tape in the warmer months? Will this practice actually impede his temp regulating ability?
Thank you for all your advise.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Is it just because of the pointy tips? If it is, you can just "tip" the horns and remove those points. Use hoof nippers and just nip the pointed ends off.


----------



## Steve0 (Dec 3, 2013)

With duct tape installed my doe gets the cushioned blow. The points are a big concern and didn't know could be nipped but are not the sole reason.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What about using tennis balls on the ends of the horns? Someone posted about that in a thread on pg goats (sorry can't remember WHICH thread tho). They duct taped tennis balls to the ends of the horns and it cushioned. I hate to say this, but if he's being that aggressive with her you may just have to separate them. And if he continues to be aggressive, he may need culled. NOT a popular opinion I know, but just my opinion. I don't think duct tape 24/7 year round would be a very good option. But...duct tape CAN fix almost anything else! LOL


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

I put electrical tape on one of my does temporarily it works pretty good


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

You can also buy the rubber tips for the legs on chairs and duct tape, (or electrical tape), them on. 

We cut our queen's horns about 1/3 of the way down to give her an attitude adjustment from time to time. It makes a difference.


----------

